# toy breeders in MN area



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

amity valley kennels in duluth seems worth checking out to me. she breeds minis and toys and does specialize in colors. i think one person at pf awhile ago had one of her dogs. i don't know if that person still participates here, but you can use the search function to track him/her down.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, not near you but my favorite breeder in VA has a gorgeous silver boy available right now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Terri Myers is located in MN. I'm not sure if she has any toy poodles available at the moment, though.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

if you want to check out terri myers, google swag poodles. otherwise you'll find photos of her with a lot of dogs that she has shown, but that aren't necessarily from her breeding. she has also been discussed favorably here at pf - you can do a search. not sure that she specializes in colors. her dogs are lovely, though.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the *silvers*. This is a_ long _way off from your requested search area, but just f.y.i., ALEGROS POODLES (Texas) was expecting a silver/blue toy litter this month. Champion sired, all health testing posted on OFA.
Tele: (940) 435 2511 Alegros Poodles email: [email protected]


----------

